# Why is "Timberline Look" so successfull?



## TOMROD

I would like to here your comments on why the Timberline Look is so popular...? I have my own thoughts...but I wanted to hear from the PROs. 

Another question: What would/should be the next Timberline?


----------



## Ed the Roofer

You don't get the bundle runs of slightly mismatched colors from a lot from a blended formulation shingle, plus the double thick layer aspect looks nice on most homes.

They are easier for a novice shingler to install.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

It's easier for the roofers to install, so which product do you think the roofers promote the most? Also it hides minor imperfections in the roof decking so again the roofer is going to promote it because it makes his job easier. 

It looks slightly nicer when most of the neighborhood has 3 tab style and you want to look better than your neighbor's. Now when all your neighbors' have standard architecturals where do you think people will go from there? Premiums 

Me personally I give a price for the 25 year 3-tabs as my standard base price and an option to upgrade to architecturals. "Oh if it's only another $300, we might as well." I hear that quite often. That's exactly why I do it


----------

